# Getting screwed over by Greyhound



## ScumRag (Jul 25, 2018)

About a month ago I bought tickets from Springfield, Illinois to Vienna, Illinois. Because I don't have a huge income my internet access to limited to a phone- like a lot of us. So I paid for the tickets.

Flashforward to today, when the person I was to visit cancelled.

So I call Greyhound & get a run-around on how because I didn't purchase their "flexible" option, & purchased "economy" instead, I automatically forfeited my refund rights. 

Naturally, I'm pissed. I called corporate. More BS haggling. I call my credit union. More BS. Everyone seems in favor of the large corporation here.

So now I'm in communication with the Better Business Bureau. If they don't help a refund I will go to the media.

Posting this more out of a warning for other travelers- Greyhound are assholes after your money. Be super careful. 

While the option to purchase a higher grade of ticket via their mobile site is there, its kinda hidden and definitely not explained.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 25, 2018)

the BBB wont help with a refund. ive dealt with them before and other then receiving a letter in the mail from them literally all they did for the person that was working with them against the place i was working at was give us a negative yelp review.

sorry you got screwed but not much you can do at this point. greyhound sucks for sure.


----------



## mouse (Jul 25, 2018)

It seems to me you wanted one service (refundability) but bought a different, less expensive one. Hopefully it was not too painful of a lesson. 

Greyhound is terrible at hiding stuff, by the way; they put it under "VIEW ALL FARES" and "VIEW FARE TYPES".


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)

youre gonna go to the media because you bought the wrong ticket? seems a lil shady.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah thats how they work, u get a cheaper price but it guarantees them the seat is sold. Therefor cannot be refunded, its always seemed clear to me on the Canadian site.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 25, 2018)

Ya, that's how greyhound tickets work, if you buy them a while in advance, it's worth buying the flexible option in order to be able to refund it

I've got a greyhound story highlighting the fucked up shit they do to passengers:

I was riding from Flagstaff to Sacramento. They always have a ridiculous 5 hours layover in Vegas. So I decided to hit Fremont street and get a couple beers.

I get back to the depot early, wait in line for 45 minutes, and when I get to the driver checking tickets, he just points to the other side of the room and says, "get out of my line, you are taking the next bus!"

I started to ask what the hell that was about, and he called security to escort me out of the line.

I got fucking pissed, and demanded an explanation, I was a fucking paying customer and was not about to wait another 24 hours for the next bus.

I got the security guy to talk to the driver, and he said "the guys drunk! He smells like a brewery, and I'm not going to put up with that shit on MY bus!"

Mind you, I have read EVERY rule about GH, and there isint shit on there saying you cant board a bus after drinking. 

I went straight to the station manager, and he said there wasent anyghing he could do, it is the "drivers discretion" whether to not allow passengers on the bus.

I had to wait a fucking day for the next bus. And when I tried to board, the driver told me I had the wrong ticket, as it was for the day before. Fuck this.

I tried explaining it, and he made me go to the ticket counter, and said "hurry up, or we will leave without you"

So I try to get the lady to print ne a new ticket. Ya know what she tells me?

"Sir, you should have purchased the FLEXIBLE OPTION if you wanted to make changes to your ticket"

I almost completely lost it. I said "You were HERE when that shot happened to me yesterday, you SAW it go down, I TALKED TO YOU."

"Sir, you are going to have to buy another ticket ($140)

After making a complete show at the ticket counter, threatening to call corporate, the police, and a lawyer, they decided to "only charge me the $15 're-printing' fee to get me a new ticket.

Long story short, I had to make a total scene, just because they tried to fuck me out of another $140 instead of charging me another $15 for a ticket I had already paid for.

Fuck greyhound, you should read their Yelp reviews, they are hilarious.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 25, 2018)

@Coywolf Now that is definitely out of line on their behalf. In Ottawa they actually go through your bags and shit. This was after a greyhound beheading that took place on a Ottawa bus. I had to throw a buncha shit out and yeah they weren't letting people on who smelt like booze or if they had any in their bags. First and only time i seen this tho.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 25, 2018)

@Maestro damn!! A greyhound beheading? 

The catch to all this is that, if they dont have those rules posted somewhere, they cant get away with enforcing them whenever they feel like it. Especially if they are stealing people's money that have paid for tickets.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 25, 2018)

BrianC503 said:


> youre gonna go to the media because you bought the wrong ticket? seems a lil shady.




I'm not going to re-explain that I wasn't informed.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 25, 2018)

buying the ability to get a refund is some dirty garbage but i suppose that's why they call it hyper,capitalism


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 25, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> buying the ability to get a refund is some dirty garbage but i suppose that's why they call it hyper,capitalism



Thanks @rana y sapo for not insulting my intelligence by insisting "i should have known better"


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 25, 2018)

never rode greyhound myself but definitely surprised by this


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)

let me know when cnn is running the story about you not looking at what you buy before you click purchase. im sure it will come on during primetime.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 25, 2018)

BrianC503 said:


> let me know when cnn is running the story about you not looking at what you buy before you click purchase. im sure it will come on during primetime.



It's not THAT kind of media. Stop trying to start a flame war.


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)

you come in here and start spamming peoples reputation down because you were too stupid to look at what you were buying.

i like this guy.


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)

"errrrr im going to the media" DO IT. i hope they tell you that youre a dumbfuck, too.


----------



## schmutz (Jul 25, 2018)

I have had some luck going in the past getting them to exchange the ticket for different dates and/or locations but never with getting a refund


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 25, 2018)

BrianC503 said:


> "errrrr im going to the media" DO IT. i hope they tell you that youre a dumbfuck, too.



while i don't disagree that @ScumRag probably should have looked at the fine print, being so mean about it towards them isn't helping the situation, and it's sure as hell not contributing to this discussion; so this is a warning to cool it with the shit talk.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Jerrell (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Jerrell (Jul 25, 2018)

Seriously though, Greyhound drivers are mostly chill in my experience. I've been hella toasty from layover drinking many a time and was let back on. 
But one time a driver wouldn't let anyone on that was wearing any cologne or perfume claiming he was allergic. At one point, dude stopped the bus on the side of the highway claiming someone sprayed some perfume and he had to wait for it to dissipate. 
I didn't smell any foo foo juice when I stepped out for a smoke. He said I wasn't supposed to smoke on the side of the highway, I said I didn't smell any perfume. We didn't speak again as I stood there finishing my cigarette staring off at the horizon. 
In retrospect, I think he was just tired, needed to stretch his legs, and had that BS excuse in his back pocket. lol

As for the ticket thing, sucks you lost the $. Hopefully it was a cheap lesson and it's definitely a lesson for anyone reading your post. So thanks for the heads up/reminder for all of us!


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks- yeah... I quess I was caught off guard (which is what they're banking on). So the BBB thing ended amicably. While on this claim I received an eVoucher, I will say that in the past the BBB helped me a a $1000.00 refund from FedEx. It does pay to do your homework & in this case read the fine print. 

Thanks to everyone who was nice about shit.


----------

